# Hello Gents (and Ladies), new projects abound



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Long time, no see, hope everyone's doing well.

My kickstarter transcription endeavour is now fully funded, but if you still wish to contribute, it will go towards having all of them nicely bound in a complete volume for more people.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1498481190/typeset-my-transcriptions

Also just recently had an e-book about William Kapell available which contains the two interviews I conducted with Jerome Lowenthal and Gary Graffman. Hopefully this will lead to another more extensive publication and a hard copy version.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C3PJV28

Best,

Koji


----------

